# How to use T-Bomb??



## Mike141 (Oct 27, 2003)

Thinking about taking some T Bomb, what is the proper way to take this stuff?  3 wks on, 1 off?  Also what time of the day is a good time to take it.  How well does it work?  Thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2003)

The best thing to do with T-bomb is to return it or put it in the trash can! That was the first thing I tried and it did nothing for me! I would go with 1-ad.


----------



## wraith (Oct 27, 2003)

drop the t-bomb------------ in the t-can  lol anything with a man and a women making out on their ads cant be that good


----------



## Brando457 (Oct 27, 2003)

Take this thing called 1T , its really good i have a friend who has taken it for 2 weeks and has gotten really ripped. I ve heard also that Myoblast is suppose to be good


----------



## Mike141 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Where to get 1-AD?*

Where can I get this stuff and who is it made by?  Ergopharm?  Please let me know, I will trash the T-Bomb and get the 1-AD or myoblast, just let me know where I can find it....THANKS!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2003)

http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=28&osCsid=afbfbc32462fe176de94a0b1cb19e289


----------



## Mike141 (Oct 27, 2003)

*1-Ad*

Does this stuff really work that good?  How much did you gain while using it?  Thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2003)

I gained about 9 lbs off of it. But you have to take 6-oxo at the end of your cycle or you will lose your gains because your test levels will be down!


----------



## Brando457 (Oct 28, 2003)

how long is a cycle on 1-AD, and how long do you have to take the 6-oxo for after the cycle


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2003)

I think a good 1-ad cycle is 4 weeks. 6-oxo for 2 weeks.


----------



## Brando457 (Oct 28, 2003)

hmm intersting


----------



## wraith (Oct 28, 2003)

1 ad is good shit man ,so is 1 tu and 1 t  but dont for a second take myoblast  it isnt worth a 5 dollar food stamp


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2003)

I've only heard neg feedback about myoblast!


----------



## Brando457 (Oct 28, 2003)

whats the best 1T or 1-AD? or what is the best and safest in the long run?


----------

